# All the gear no idea...



## bu06nne (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi all

So I now have a Super Jolly, a Sage Duo Temp Pro, 1kg of beans and some milk.

I'm a cappuccino drinker so not only am I trying to get a decent shot of coffee but also have the added burden of getting the milk spot on.

I made a few drinks so far with varying success. My questions:

1. In order to optimise I understand I need to be measuring, but I don't have scales. If I am to use time as my measurement, how long should it take to extract a single shot? Should I measure from when I press go or when the coffee starts to drip out? Also how many ml should it be? I am using the single shot portafilter that comes with the Sage. If it's the right coarseness and tamping is ok, should extraction only fill one shot? Or would it keep going if I were to leave it on?

2 .When tamping, should I rotate the tamp in a circular motion or just press down? How much force? I've read 20kg but I find it tricky to judge.

3. I understand the consistency should be honey-like but mine is quite watery, despite adjusting the grind setting - currently at 1 on the SJ which I believe is as fine as it goes. I am also tamping quite hard.

4. How do I pour a cappuccino, I have frothy milk at the top of the jug, but when I pour it's just the milk sitting below that comes out? Any tips?

Cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Get some scales - your shots will be all over the place without consistency. Weigh dose and weigh output - start with ratio of 1:2 (e.g. 18grms of coffee > 36grms of espresso) until you're consistently getting good shots. Time from hitting the pump button to end of pour should be around 25-30secs.

2. Don't rotate the tamp - pressure should be around 10lbs.

3. What beans are you using? Are they freshly roasted?

4. Check out here for some idea how to steam and pour milk.


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

1 if you have no control over how much coffee goes into your portafilter then your time measurement is not related to a constant - buy some scales

2 tamping - press and possibly polish - again it needs to be consistent

3 - post a video up

4 swirl the milk in the jug until the foam on top gets a glossy sheen. then pour from a height and lower the jug and raise it again to help fold the milk upon itself


----------



## bu06nne (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks both - sounds like scales are required.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Weigh-SWS100-Digital-Pocket/dp/B00EPO9M2Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1454165233&sr=8-2&keywords=micro+scales - will these do?

Cheers


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Those scales should be fine.


----------



## bu06nne (Nov 1, 2015)

Cheers - I've ordered those so will just have to sit and wait!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

In typical coffeeforums style, "all the gear no idea" actually turns out to be "not enough gear, no idea"


----------



## bu06nne (Nov 1, 2015)

Haha - very true! More gear is required.


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

bu06nne said:


> Cheers - I've ordered those so will just have to sit and wait!


If it's not too late to change the order..

You might get on better with the max 600g version, as it will allow you to weigh the cup + espresso as it's extracted -

http://http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Weigh-SWS600-Pocket-Digital-y/dp/B00GS8LWIW/?tag=cfukweb-21

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Weigh-SWS600-Pocket-Digital-y/dp/B00GS8LWIW/


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

Jon V said:


> If it's not too late to change the order..
> 
> You might get on better with the max 600g version, as it will allow you to weigh the cup + espresso as it's extracted -
> 
> ...


I'll second this. I've had the SWS100 and the maximum capacity is too low.

Also, it's convenient that Amazon recommends little plastic bags with them. I suppose people must be weighing out their coffee into these bags for future use. Smart!


----------



## bu06nne (Nov 1, 2015)

Toucan said:


> I'll second this. I've had the SWS100 and the maximum capacity is too low.
> 
> Also, it's convenient that Amazon recommends little plastic bags with them. I suppose people must be weighing out their coffee into these bags for future use. Smart!


Ok - thanks! Ill cancel order.


----------

